# control servomotor "LM629"



## ariel (Mar 16, 2007)

Aguien tiene alguna experiencia con el manejo de este microcontrolador, me gustaria que me recomienden algunos articulo, o manuales en los cuales se hable acerca de su programación, ¿nesesita un grabador especial?

Saludos . . .


----------



## gabizoratti (Mar 19, 2007)

cantes que nada creo que el lm 629 no es un microcontrolodor es un circuito integrado aunque no estoy seguro de esto, si es esto cierto  no requiere de ninguna programacion previa, te mando la hoja de datos de mismo.
avísame si es un ic o un microcontrolador

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/6/2/LM629.shtml


----------

